# Please help me understand what just happened



## GrinsNgiggles

Sitting in the middle of a good surge. SMACK DAB IN IT! I get 3 back to back pings 11 and 12 minutes away NO SURGE. I take my uber time out and get back online. Still in the surge and the same exact thing happens. What am I missing?? I walk away empty handed


----------



## steveK2016

Riders are dropping pins outside of surge area to defraud Uber drivers, or waiting until surge ends. Or all other Uber drivers are also ignoring outside surge pings so it cycled to you. This is starting to become common these days unfortunately


----------



## phillipzx3

steveK2016 said:


> Drivers are dropping pins outside of surge area to defraud Uber drivers, or waiting until surge ends. Or all other Uber drivers are also ignoring outside surge pings so it cycled to you. This is starting to become common these days unfortunately


Defraud drivers? You mean like how they try to avoid paying 3 times what it would cost them to take a cab? ;-)

Funny how Uber drivers feel they'll deserve to make a fair wage. But cabs? Cabs are the bad guys for wanting to earn a living by charging a fixed rate.

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

phillipzx3 said:


> Defraud drivers? You mean like how they try to avoid paying 3 times what it would cost them to take a cab? ;-)
> 
> Funny how Uber drivers feel they'll deserve to make a fair wage. But cabs? Cabs are the bad guys for wanting to earn a living by charging a fixed rate.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.


You kinda went waaaay out in left field with that one. Yes, everyone deserves a fair wage. No, it's not funny. Welcome to capitalism, supply & demand, and reality. Adjust accordingly when a new idea affects your business. This is with any business. You have to adjust to competition and new ideas constantly or your business will fail. You can't blame the new idea/business for your lack of innovation.

My question was a serious one as I didn't understand what actually happened. You offered no added value with your response.


----------



## agtg

phillipzx3 said:


> Defraud drivers? You mean like how they try to avoid paying 3 times what it would cost them to take a cab? ;-)
> 
> Funny how Uber drivers feel they'll deserve to make a fair wage. But cabs? Cabs are the bad guys for wanting to earn a living by charging a fixed rate.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.


A 3x surge would equal what a cab would charge, so you're numbers are wrong from the start.


----------



## agtg

Steve is correct, but it's also possible that people in the surge zone are waiting it out and the only people pinging cars are outside the zone. If you ever get drawn to a ping just outside of a surge by accident, and the rider isn't there, but they call and give you directions elsewhere, don't move. Wait 5 minutes and cancel rider no show to collect the fee.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

agtg said:


> Steve is correct, but it's also possible that people in the surge zone are waiting it out and the only people pinging cars are outside the zone. If you ever get drawn to a ping just outside of a surge by accident, and the rider isn't there, but they call and give you directions elsewhere, don't move. Wait 5 minutes and cancel rider no show to collect the fee.


Sadly there is no cancellation fee where I am. We lose money when a rider cancels. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Shangsta

GrinsNgiggles said:


> My question was a serious one as I didn't understand what actually happened. You offered no added value with your response.


Hes a disgruntled cab driver, butt hurt Uber drivers are taking some of his fares Just ignore him


----------



## tohunt4me

GrinsNgiggles said:


> View attachment 72005
> Sitting in the middle of a good surge. SMACK DAB IN IT! I get 3 back to back pings 11 and 12 minutes away NO SURGE. I take my uber time out and get back online. Still in the surge and the same exact thing happens. What am I missing?? I walk away empty handed


Uber loves when drivers fail.


----------



## shiftydrake

Shangsta said:


> Hes a disgruntled cab driver, butt hurt Uber drivers are taking some of his fares Just ignore him


No I doubt he is hurting just stating fact.....you guys actually beginning to realize why cabs charge what they charge


----------



## martnov

steveK2016 said:


> Drivers are dropping pins outside of surge area to defraud Uber drivers, or waiting until surge ends. Or all other Uber drivers are also ignoring outside surge pings so it cycled to you. This is starting to become common these days unfortunately


Let me see if I understand. If their is a surge than uber drivers create pins as if they were pax outside of the surge to take out their competition?


----------



## steveK2016

martnov said:


> Let me see if I understand. If their is a surge than uber drivers create pins as if they were pax outside of the surge to take out their competition?


Typo, common sense would dictated that I meant Rider as the Rider is the one that would be dropping a pin...


----------



## htboston

steveK2016 said:


> Drivers are dropping pins outside of surge area to defraud Uber drivers, or waiting until surge ends. Or all other Uber drivers are also ignoring outside surge pings so it cycled to you. This is starting to become common these days unfortunately


He's trying to tell you... rookies are gonna make your type of mistakes. As you become more experienced, learn to play the game or the game will play you. Eat or be eaten.  lol


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

hung said:


> He's trying to tell you... rookies are gonna make your type of mistakes. As you become more experienced, learn to play the game or the game will play you. Eat or be eaten.  lol


Who made a mistake and what was this mistake?


----------



## htboston

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Who made a mistake and what was this mistake?


Walking away empty handed


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

hung said:


> Walking away empty handed


Better than taking a ride 12 minutes outside the surge to take a loss. So what would you have done? How would you have ensured you got a ping with the surge?


----------



## steveK2016

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Better than taking a ride 12 minutes outside the surge to take a loss. So what would you have done? How would you have ensured you got a ping with the surge?


I wouldn't have accept it and waited for a surge.


----------



## htboston

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Better than taking a ride 12 minutes outside the surge to take a loss. So what would you have done? How would you have ensured you got a ping with the surge?


Go to a bar, get a large alcoholic drink, and reassess (your life) why any of us are doing Uber for a weasel-looking CEO
Oh, yeah. Wait it out for another surge while enjoying a drink.


----------



## steveK2016

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Exactly what I did. So again, please tell me what mistake I made? Only thing is I never got a surge ping. Not one. Did you even read my original post? Maybe I was many very clear but I never accepted any of them. That's why I got "times out"


I never said you made a mistake...


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

steveK2016 said:


> I never said you made a mistake...


Sorry wrong quote


----------



## ChortlingCrison

hung said:


> Go to a bar, get a large alcoholic drink, and reassess (your life) why any of us are doing Uber for a weasel-looking CEO
> Oh, yeah. Wait it out for another surge while enjoying a drink.


Don't drink and drive!! You might hit a bump and spill your drink.


----------



## brendon292

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Sadly there is no cancellation fee where I am. We lose money when a rider cancels. It's quite annoying.


That is ridiculous. I wouldn't drive if there weren't no-show fees in my market.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

brendon292 said:


> That is ridiculous. I wouldn't drive if there weren't no-show fees in my market.


Well gotta do what I gotta do... until I find a new full time job. I'm just supplementing unemployment benefits.


----------



## shiftydrake

And if your collecting Unemployment be careful they don't catch on and reverse the payments and hit you with large Bill and possibly fraud.......Uber is classified as self EMPLOYMENT...keyword employment....so you might be careful


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

shiftydrake said:


> And if your collecting Unemployment be careful they don't catch on and reverse the payments and hit you with large Bill and possibly fraud.......Uber is classified as self EMPLOYMENT...keyword employment....so you might be careful


You're allowed to earn up to 25% of you unemployment benefits before they reduce your benefits. I report my earnings and stop driving once I hit that 25%


----------



## shiftydrake

Ok just cross your fingers and hope and pray they don't come after you like I posted above.....good luck


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

shiftydrake said:


> Ok just cross your fingers and hope and pray they don't come after you like I posted above.....good luck


Why would they? I tell them exactly how much I earn each week working part time for Uber. I understand how it works and I'm 100% honest with them. You can work part time and still be eligible for unemployment. Trust me, I don't eff around with the government


----------



## shiftydrake

I actually don't care what you do.....Just wishing you good luck destroying your car playing wannabe cab for 1/3 the pay for 3 times the bs......again good luck


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

shiftydrake said:


> I actually don't care what you do.....Just wishing you good luck destroying your car playing wannabe cab for 1/3 the pay for 3 times the bs......again good luck


um ok... good luck to you as well. Sounds like you're quite bitter and need it more than I do.


----------



## shiftydrake

I don't drive Uber never have...never will I actually know how much it takes to transport people....and I make it so no I'm not bitter. .why would I be?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

shiftydrake said:


> I don't drive Uber never have...never will I actually know how much it takes to transport people....and I make it so no I'm not bitter. .why would I be?


Well now you're just contradicting yourself from your prior post "Just wishing you good luck destroying your car playing wannabe cab for 1/3 the pay for 3 times the bs. have a great day  bye


----------



## shiftydrake

Contradicting myself? That's funny I read these posts about how Uber pays.....I am a true professional driver I drive a taxi..that is how I know what it costs.....but like I said good luck with whatever you do


----------



## Godwyn

LOL this guys says hes never driven for uber and never will, yet he is on an uber forum acting all butthurt. This is great haha


----------



## thesatanicmechanic

Grinsngiggles,

I was advised by a local veteran driver that if i'm in a surge area, and get a ping from outside the surge and more than 5 minutes away, log off and log back on. It's faster than waiting through 3 outside surge requests and getting put in "time out". My acceptance rate low for my market, so uber tells me (60%). What do I care? I am not aware of anyone being deactivated solely for a low acceptance rate.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Grinsngiggles,
> 
> I was advised by a local veteran driver that if i'm in a surge area, and get a ping from outside the surge and more than 5 minutes away, log off and log back on. It's faster than waiting through 3 outside surge requests and getting put in "time out". My acceptance rate low for my market, so uber tells me (60%). What do I care? I am not aware of anyone being deactivated solely for a low acceptance rate.


Thanks for the tip! I actually tried that tonight and didn't work... kept getting non surge pings 10-12 minutes away. My acceptance rate was 86% this afternoon. Now it's 66% hahahaha I gave up again and am now home all cozy and warm


----------



## thesatanicmechanic

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Thanks for the tip! I actually tried that tonight and didn't work... kept getting non surge pings 10-12 minutes away. My acceptance rate was 86% this afternoon. Now it's 66% hahahaha I gave up again and am now home all cozy and warm


If you have a favorite surge "camping" spot, try changing it up. Stay in the surge area, but hang out in a different location.


----------



## me2

phillipzx3 said:


> Defraud drivers? You mean like how they try to avoid paying 3 times what it would cost them to take a cab? ;-)
> 
> Funny how Uber drivers feel they'll deserve to make a fair wage. But cabs? Cabs are the bad guys for wanting to earn a living by charging a fixed rate.
> 
> Pot, meet kettle.


Sorry but no cab cost $5 sorry and the cab drivers I know make 12-15 an hour not great but most day that what I make ubering even during a surge


----------



## NinjaCasper

GrinsNgiggles said:


> View attachment 72005
> Sitting in the middle of a good surge. SMACK DAB IN IT! I get 3 back to back pings 11 and 12 minutes away NO SURGE. I take my uber time out and get back online. Still in the surge and the same exact thing happens. What am I missing?? I walk away empty handed


This is my biggest issue too. happens at least once a weekend when I'm sitting in a huge surge zone. I got into an email battle with Uber last weekend but it's near impossible to get answers since they have a new person respond each time, usually with generic Bullshit.

It makes no ****in sense


----------



## Jim54729

I wish we could set a zone, or radius to how far away from us we would get a ping. living on border of Verona , I get trips 10 miles away with bad traffic just to drive them 3 miles, and then back 10 miles to my house. yes I prefer to keep localish. made 43 dollars in winter storm last night with only about 20 miles total from home to 3 trips and back home. all local. very nice. but first time ever.


----------



## Lilmsmisses

steveK2016 said:


> Riders are dropping pins outside of surge area to defraud Uber drivers, or waiting until surge ends. Or all other Uber drivers are also ignoring outside surge pings so it cycled to you. This is starting to become common these days unfortunately


If the Riders drop the pins outside of the area but then tell you to come pick them up in the regular area you need to go to the areas of pandas in and wait for them. They can walk or they can change the location of the pins but do not under any circumstances go to a different location than the dropped pin.


----------



## steveK2016

Lilmsmisses said:


> If the Riders drop the pins outside of the area but then tell you to come pick them up in the regular area you need to go to the areas of pandas in and wait for them. They can walk or they can change the location of the pins but do not under any circumstances go to a different location than the dropped pin.


If this was done during a surge, if the surge is still active, cancel immediately. A real surge ride will be more profitable than a no show cancel.


----------



## z289sec

GrinsNgiggles said:


> View attachment 72005
> Sitting in the middle of a good surge. SMACK DAB IN IT! I get 3 back to back pings 11 and 12 minutes away NO SURGE. I take my uber time out and get back online. Still in the surge and the same exact thing happens. What am I missing?? I walk away empty handed


Happens all of the time, especially on Lyft with their "Primetime" crap.


----------



## Bean

I want to know where I can find these areas of pandas!


----------



## NCRBILL

steveK2016 said:


> Typo, common sense would dictated that I meant Rider as the Rider is the one that would be dropping a pin...


On the contrary. I've heard drivers talk about how they do this all the time. Theyvrequest and cancel before they get charged.


----------

